# Dremel?



## thekarens (Apr 16, 2017)

Is there any reason I can't use my dremel for the nails or is there a specific reason I should buy a nail grinder? Up until now we've always clipped the nails but I'd like to use a grinder with Teddy 

More cute pics just because 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I love my dremel, the dogs not so much, but peanut butter makes it all better--my husband doles out little bites of PB while I work on their nails.


----------



## Suzysue (Feb 3, 2016)

I used my Dremel until I got a Andis pet nail grinder free with my new Andis clipper. 

I like the Andis grinder better than my dremel because if you bump the dog the dremel will pull hair out and keep turning but the Andis will pause and not pull hair out- much safer.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Darling picture!!!

I love my Dremel. It has variable speed. I have the flex hose thing that attaches and that makes it really maneuverable and convenient. I had a peticure or some such grinder and it just wasn't powerful enough, which caused the thing to skip and catch, really driving the dogs nuts. But when you use lots of power, you must not stay more than a 2 or 3 seconds on each nail. I do it in swipes, lifting off after each swipe...1,2,3, 4, then move onto the next nail until all nails on the one foot are done, then back to the beginning to make a little bevel on each or more nail off if need be. I recommend you read these instructions thoroughly first. They're the best online. How to Dremel Dog Nails @ DoberDawn.com

If you feel safer with a grinder meant for dogs, you might like to try that and see how you like it. Make sure it's returnable if you don't like it. 

Hitting hair would indeed be disastersville. You must be exceedingly careful with a Dremel, especially with a tiny dog. Their faces are awfully close to their feet. It wouldn't hurt to get someone to help as Judy does. I use to but now my dogs are trained to keep their heads up and back...out of the way. My dogs' ears are short. You might want to tie your's back with a cloth covered hair thing. I use to put Matisse's up in rubber bands temporarily while I dremeled his nails when he had long hair. And I usually got help. But now they're old pros and behave themselves. 

Good luck.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I have used my Dremel for years, I had no problems until the Jack Russell Terrier. He has a rough coat, and is also a major brat to dremel. Envision the exorcist in dog form and you have the JRT. You can hear his teeth snapping between the banshee screams. I even shave the hair around his paws to make sure it does not get caught in the dremel. I have found that the best thing is to just get it over with, quickly and efficiently. Afterwards, he runs around like he's possessed. I always call him back on the table, and reward him for his quick recall. In fairness, this is the little dog that got Lyme Disease, and as a result is very touch sensitive. I tried some of the pet nail trimmers when they first came out and did not like them. At the time they were under-powered.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Yup! Dremel tool here too.......I've had mine for over 20 years! ( used to use it on my parrots) I also have the flexi shaft on it, works great! Almost impossible to quick nails using a rotary grinder (Dremel isn't the only brand) Keep in mind that a 'corded' one is usually more powerful than a 'cordless'........ & the flexi shaft allows you to put distance between the actual grinder ( and the noise it makes) and the actual grinding head so having a cord is a non issue. If you are worried about catching hair......slip a piece of a panty hose on the foot letting the nails polk thru to hold to hair around the toes and feet out of the way


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Be sure to clip the hair on the feet well, before using any grinder.
Eric


----------



## thekarens (Apr 16, 2017)

Everyone has such great advice. Thank you! We also use it for our parrots. Ours is corded, but it sounds like the flexi head is something we should invest in


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

What Molly said about the corded dremel being more powerful. The cordless is easier to handle, but I wore one out in just a year or so (partly because I loaned it to my SIL, who used it to grind down some turkey spurs, which are apparently much harder than dog nails), so I replaced it with a corded one. Much better. Instead of pantyhose (I haven't owned a pair of those for a very long time), I cut the toe off an old sock and pull it over the foot to keep the hair out of the way. 

BTW, the turkey spurs were no longer on the turkey. SIL was making a necklace for a granddaughter.


----------



## chikachic817 (May 10, 2017)

I just bought this dremel from walmart. https://www.walmart.com/ip/Dremel-7300-N-5-4.8V-MiniMite-Cordless-Rotary-Tool/15173820. I had been using clippers previously but Gia would always jerk with the pressure of the clipper cutting. When I was at petco, a groomer offered to grind her nails so I could see if she would tolerate it (plus she just wanted to interact with her, lol). She did alot better than I expected, stayed still and didn't move for the most part. She used the same dremel in the link above on low setting. I liked that it is not loud either and it comes with 2 sanding pieces (walmart sells the replacement sanding pieces 6/~$2.60). I had bought the wahl ultimate and that thing along with having a short in the cord was obnoxiously loud. I groom Gia at home so as long as it's the same noise level or quieter than my Andis clipper, she should be okay.

I bought the dremel the same day and cleaned up her nails since the groomer did it really quick and still left some rough edges. I LOVE that the process it so much quicker and I can get them all done in ~10 mins. Before with the clippers I would have to do them over the time of a couple of hours or two days if she was really uncooperative.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

chikachic817 said:


> I just bought this dremel from walmart. https://www.walmart.com/ip/Dremel-7300-N-5-4.8V-MiniMite-Cordless-Rotary-Tool/15173820. I had been using clippers previously but Gia would always jerk with the pressure of the clipper cutting. When I was at petco, a groomer offered to grind her nails so I could see if she would tolerate it (plus she just wanted to interact with her, lol). She did alot better than I was expected, stayed still and didn't move for the most part. She used the same dremel in the link above on low setting. I liked that it is not loud either. I had bought the wahl ultimate and that thing along with having a short in the cord was obnoxiously loud. I groom Gia at home so as long as it's the same or quieter than my Andis clipper, she should be okay.
> 
> I bought the dremel the same day and cleaned up her nails since the groomer did it really quick and still left some rough edges. I LOVE that the process it so much quicker and I can get them all done in ~10 mins. Before with the clippers I would have to do them over the time of a couple of hours or two days if she was really uncooperative.


Yep that is the same kind I have. I love it but it is a lot less powerful than a regular Dremel because it is cordless. There are only two speeds but it works really well on dog's nails.


----------



## chikachic817 (May 10, 2017)

snow0160 said:


> Yep that is the same kind I have. I love it but it is a lot less powerful than a regular Dremel because it is cordless. There are only two speeds but it works really well on dog's nails.


True but I'm actually glad that it's not super powerful. I can grind her nails on the low setting and it works just fine. She's only 6 months so maybe at some point I might need to use the high and if I need to upgrade at some point I will. But for the price point and functionality, this works better than anything else I've tried so far.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

This is the one I use. You can see the flexi shaft. It's the Multi pro with 5,000-35,000 rpm. (variable speed 1-10) It's model # 395. (hard to see in the photo) I got it as a kit with all kinds of doo dads that came with it. It was about $90 plus $30 for the flexi thing. That was years ago. And it's corded with a very long cord so it is no problem and very powerful, which is what I like, as it tends not to skip and jump. BUT you must be careful not to burn them. The friction heats up fast. And yes, definitely shave their feet well first and teach them to keep their heads away or get a helper at first. Yes, like Molly says, some people use a nylon stocking and poke the nails through. I have haven't had a need to so far, but that could help. I just keep their feet clean shaven before doing any Dremeling. The less powerful ones might work on poodle nails but I do my son's dog's nails and they're hard as granite and black. My Doberman's were the same way...very hard, needed that power. Well, I don't know about a spoo's nails. My little pip squeaks' nails take just a few seconds to get trimmed to where I want them. Then longer to get a nice bevel on them. Very tiny.


----------



## rj16 (Jan 30, 2017)

I recently bought a Dremel to use on Monty's nails. I can't really comment on it because we are still figuring everything out. It's definitely not as straightforward as I had hoped but (a) Monty is extremely wiggly and (b) neither DH or I has ever used a tool like this. I'm sure we will get there eventually! 

The hair is a real concern for us because we don't clip his feet short. We tried a pantyhose but didn't find it all that practical. It was one more thing to worry about. Our groomer recommended wetting his feet first and so far that has done the trick for us.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

*Dremel is the best!*

Dremel is the best! I don't even clip first I just dremel 1/8 to 1/4 inch off.

My poodles fall asleep when I do their nails ��☺��

I can't upload more than 1 photo at a time don't know why. 

So here's an old video, they both lay down for me to do their nails now. 
I have never hit the quick thank goodness! I go little by little with the Dremel so it doesn't get their nails too hot and so I can see the chalky part and then stop  &#55357;&#56911;✨&#55357;&#56470;&#55357;&#56836; 

https://youtu.be/d0vbA05isRg

I'm a huge fan of the dremel this is my 4th one though. They break after tons of use.. but it's only $23 at Walmart 

DREMEL 7300 cordless


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Here's more pictures from just a minute ago 

PS. Notice I accidentally Dremel my own nails too?! LOL


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

My groomer wears a leather glove on the hand holding the paw being dremeled--I use an old garden glove--to keep from hitting the human hand with the dremel.


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

Different dremels operate at different speeds. You should use a lower-speed one on dog nails. I bought a corded Black and Decker because I was tired of the Dremel batteries crapping out on me, but I only use it on the lower speed (about 10k).


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

I've used the Dremmel for several years now and love it. I have hubby hold Abbey and Maggie while I do their nails. I do use the lowest speed setting and I can do both "girls" in about 20 minutes. The Dremmel leaves the nails smooth and rounded. . .no sharp edges.


----------



## rikkia (Nov 5, 2011)

I see so many pics of Dremels with sanding wheels. 

I have found that the red and green stones are much better for nails IMO. They have the bonus of lasting longer than sanding wheels. As they are not as abrasive as the sanding wheels they don't break skin if I catch myself. So I do not need to use gloves.

I love my corded dremel and flexi hose attachment. It's lighter to hold, and smaller so easier to hold too. 









The stone on the left is the type I use, the angles allow the nail to sit into the groove. For rounding out the tip of the nail to remove any sharp edges you can insert the nail into the hollow at the tip of the stone. The green carbide stones are a bit coarser but I have no issues with the red stones.


----------

